# Another mouse another tumour



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

well as you can guess from the title. . just a couple of weeks after Coco was pts, Satine now has a tumour. This time though it is on her neck and not as big, it is still solid, like Coco's was. Please don't send me ways to kill her. She is my pet not part of a colony. I would like as much advice as possible though as I'm presuming that neck tumours are more serious then mammary ones, due to the positioning. I'll upload a pic later. Please help!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

My adivse would remain the same for any type of tumouor, if it is a pet animal all you can do is to keep them comfortable until the tumour begins to affect their welfar or they begin to loss condition and then have them put to sleep. It may be an abcess rather than a tumour so the vet might be able to drain it.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

As it's on her neck you need to ensure she is able to breathe easily and is not in respiratory distress, it would be unfair to let her suffer unecessarily. Once the tumour affects her quality of life then you must either pts yourself or let the vet do it for you. I do hope its a slow growing one and she has a few more happy months with you.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

heres a picture of the tumour and of her (because I think shes so pretty). Theres no sign of respiritory distress as of yet, to be honest, she's the healthiest of all my does at the moment- the rest all cough and rattle and have been on baytril (vet perscribed)


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I would agree with Ian. You will know when it starts to affect her quality of life, and then is the time to let her go.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know about it being more serious than a mammary one - if it's on the skin it may not be. However the management is unfortunately the same - you'll know yourself when it is negatively affecting her.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah, thanks everyone I just wish there was another way you know? I dont like being the difference between her living and her dying, I know its the right thing when it comes to it, but I still dont like being that person- if that makes sense.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

It's the hardest decision you ever have to make with regards to a pet, even if you have to do it every day.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yup and its only been two weeks since my girl coco got pts aswell.  just wondering though, is there a higher risk of tumours with chocolate mice? coco was a chocolate self and satine is a chocolate fox.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Not so much specific colours, but some strains are more susceptible. When breeding, you avoid lines where there is prevalence of tumours. Trouble is, rodent farms don't breed selectively, so many of the small animals in pet stores have been mass produced with no regard for their health or longevity


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I find chocolate mice get fat,perhaps it could be linked to that :?: I have a mouse at the moment who is old and had a lump on his face.It grew big and then burst.He looks a bit rough but I'm desperate to keep him going,he is a big part of my efforts to breed pearls.Like you ,I will have to keep watching for signs of suffering :?


----------



## candiceboggs (Dec 31, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I am so sorry.  I just lost my Sapphire on the 28th and it is hard. Give her all the love you can with the time she has left. I am glad you get some warning time for special last moments.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If you think it's painful you could try getting hold of Metacam (NSAID painkiller) and diluting it right down and using that. If you contact, or get your vet to contact, the drug company they will be able to tell you the correct dose for a mouse even if its not on the data sheet.

Worth a try - if they improve on it you could keep them on it.


----------

